# Vintage Mistery 28" Wood/Clincher Wheel Very Special!!!!!??????



## carlitos60 (Mar 19, 2013)

Please let me know who invented this wheel and if anyone else has one of them!!!

Is it One of a Kind?

Thanks!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2013)

The invisible man invented the invisible wheel.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool I see pics now. Is that a steel liner in the wheel?


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 6 pair of this type.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 19, 2013)

*28"weels*

Can you sell me One?


----------



## pelletman (Mar 19, 2013)

They are around..


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 19, 2013)

I had the exact same rims on an early 20s Mead Ranger if that helps.    


<"))))><


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2013)

The wheel looks home made, the insert part I mean, like a steel clincher was cut and placed inside a wood wheel


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is a similar rim By Lobdell, may be a little later.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Wood Wheel*



gtdohn said:


> I had the exact same rims on an early 20s Mead Ranger if that helps.
> 
> 
> <"))))><




It's kind of Funny because it came with my Elgin Motobike!!!!!


----------



## snirt54 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a wheel like that. It had a Sturmey Archer Tricoaster hub on it.


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any wheels like these for sale?LMK
Thanks, JKent


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Wheel for Sale*



jkent said:


> Does anyone have any wheels like these for sale?LMK
> Thanks, JKent




JKent;;;; Those Wheels are not out there like someone said!!!!  But, I'm willing to Sell you Mine, 1ea for $200 Shipped!
The One on the First Post.

Let me Know!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 20, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> Those Wheels are not out there like someone said!!!!




Are you saying there are no others like it?


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 21, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Are you saying there are no others like it?




I have Looked on ebay for weeks and havn't seen one like it!  The Wood part is Oval looking
and the metal piece seems original!

If you have one for sale I would buy it so I can intall it on my Elgin!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 21, 2013)

*RE: Copy Wheel*

Why not get Stutzman in Baltic Ohio to make you a copy.... The cost would be similar and the rim would be exactly the same. He makes Metal inserts for his wooden clinchers and you can have the option of having the screwed or pinned. It's always an option if nothing Orig. is available.

Noahs contact details are as follows:

Stutzman's Wheel Shop - 33656 Co. Rd. 12 , Baltic, OH 43804....  Just send him a letter and a drawing or picture with your specifications.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 21, 2013)

here are 4 more one of a kinds.
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...918&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=4&lang=En


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 21, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> here are 4 more one of a kinds.
> http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...918&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=4&lang=En




Great Research!!!! If you get to buy them; please, sell me 1ea!

I have 5 sets of 28" Wood Wheels and just 1ea of that type, so I can consider that very rare to me?

Good Job anyways!


----------

